# McNaughton Center Saver question



## GeorgeS (Mar 9, 2016)

Can anyone tell me how to tell the difference between the kit that works with a Powermatic and the one that won't? I found one for sale but am not sure it will work on my lathe.


----------



## duncsuss (Mar 9, 2016)

I believe the only part that's different is the support post -- it might not be the correct diameter for your tool rest holder (banjo) or have the correct length post to raise the tools to the center of the spindle.

Note there are a couple of sizes of cutter sets, targeting different bowl diameters.


----------



## GeorgeS (Mar 9, 2016)

I was pretty sure that the post height was the problem. Anyone know what it should be?


----------



## duncsuss (Mar 9, 2016)

That's going to depend on the swing of your lathe. You mention Powermatic, but I think they make models with different swings.

That said -- maybe check on Kel McNaughton's site.


----------



## Schroedc (Mar 9, 2016)

I'd recommend giving Lee Valley a call (They are one of the US distributors) They should have the height spec (I couldn't find it anywhere in the literature) And also be able to give you a price for the longer post for the Powermatic if the set you were looking at had the wrong height or Diameter.


----------



## DKMD (Mar 9, 2016)

As others said, the McNaughton isn't lathe specific other than the post length and diameter for the turret that holds the knives. 

If you're considering buying an older set, I've found that some of the older knives don't fit properly in the new turret... The spacing between the pins is different.

The other concern about used knives is that the knives may be bent. Often the used sets are offered up by folks who never really learned to like the McNaughton, and often it's because they bent the knives at some point which makes them pretty tough to use.


----------



## GeorgeS (Mar 10, 2016)

@Schroedc @DKMD Thank you gentleman. I think there has been a huge drop in price in this system. All of the used kits I'm coming across people want more than I can buy them new from LeeValley so I will probably purchase new soon.

Thanks for the info guys!


----------

